# Selling Canon 60d



## lucas_b_photo (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm selling my 60d with about 6 cards, 3 batteries, a battery grip, 18-135mm IS lens(with UV filter), with all the packaging, boxes, manual, strap, etc... Like new!


----------



## newpen (Jul 21, 2012)

So great !!! but I dont enough money now(


----------

